# HONEYBEES THREATENED BY MITE INFESTATION



## WillH (Jun 25, 2010)

http://www.nytimes.com/1981/05/12/science/honeybees-threatened-by-mite-infestation.html


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

I just moved this here...but unless I'm reading it wrong, the article is from 1981.


----------



## Steve in PA (Jan 26, 2015)

Ravenseye said:


> I just moved this here...but unless I'm reading it wrong, the article is from 1981.


It is, but it's also interesting to read articles from when they were just becoming aware of issues that we now live with.


----------

